# Guess who I have chosen as my Avatar?



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

*no cheating!* who do you think she is, and for what role is the costume ?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Not sure who the lady is, but the costume looks as though it could be for Elisabetta in "_Don Carlo_."


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

BalloinMaschera said:


> *no cheating!* who do you think she is, and for what role is the costume ?




looks like Tebaldi as Tosca.............I have this CD, he he


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Amelia, wife of Renato/Anckarström


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Dark Angel has the correct character (Tosca) - not Tebaldi, though... any other guesses before I reveal ?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

BalloinMaschera said:


> Dark Angel has the correct character (Tosca) - not Tebaldi, though... any other guesses before I reveal ?












Darling I thought I was your favorite Tosca..............
Love Eternal, Maria


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry, not Maria, either... who could it be??


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

BalloinMaschera said:


> sorry, not Maria, either... who could it be??


*Is it a name we would recognize......????*

Hairstyle looks like 1960s or 1970s era

Maria was just teasing you for being so fickle and choosing another Tosca, breaking her poor little heart.......


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> *Is it a name we would recognize......????*
> 
> Hairstyle looks like 1960s or 1970s era
> 
> Maria was just teasing you for being so fickle and choosing another Tosca, breaking her poor little heart.......


Ha- she broke enough hearts, herself...

the avatar is one of my favorite singers... who sang at about the same time as Tebaldi , Callas, and Moffo... often in their shadow... however, I think she was terrific and today, would be a superstar ... the wonderful Antonietta Stella... Learn more about her here:

http://www.marjaleenapelho.com/stella.html


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

BalloinMaschera said:


> the avatar is one of my favorite singers... who sang at about the same time as Tebaldi , Callas, and Moffo... often in their shadow... however, I think she was terrific and today, would be a superstar ...* the wonderful Antonietta Stella*... Learn more about her here:
> 
> http://www.marjaleenapelho.com/stella.html


I would have never guessed, checking my collection have no works by her.......

Unfortunately many fine singers never went too far in the golden age of opera with Callas, Tebaldi, Sutherland, Caballe, Mofo, Freni etc in thier prime......but today would be quite a sensation


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> I would have never guessed, checking my collection have no works by her.......
> 
> Unfortunately many fine singers never went too far in the golden age of opera with Callas, Tebaldi, Sutherland, Caballe, Mofo, Freni etc in thier prime......but today would be quite a sensation


well Stella's vocals and stage presence were magnificent... I would have loved to heard her live...


----------

